# Kimura Shrimp instructions



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I like it.  

What are the silli legs supposed to do, add some body length and profile or are they supposed to add to the antenna thingy's? If it were me I think I'd swap those for a few small barred neck hackles instead. Regardless that is a good looking fly and should work for anything that eats small shrimp and crabs. Good post, thanks.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I would have to say all of the above Eric. Whatever the redfish think they are, it seems to work. Rich LeBlond from the FLyfisherman in Titisville and myself have shown this to tailing redfish and it has been one cast, immediate hookup.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

one other thing, are you making the mono eye's with flame or buying them as is?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I make them with flame and color them black with a sharpie.

On a side note, I joke around that this fly is a one shot one kill fly so sometimes I call it "the sniper". LOL


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks really good. Thanks for sharing.   I am definitely gonna tie a few and see how they work for me.  [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]

How are you attaching your weed guard? When I've tried bending and flattening a little lip onto the end of a mono weed guard, I've found they don't stay in place very well. So, I've been tying in a double V shaped guard. Maybe you've got a better technique for the single?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I use 8o# mono and flatten the tip with pliers. Place it where you want the weed guard to go and do a few wraps to hold it on. Bend the weed guard forward and do several wraps behind it. Then wrap fprward rather tight and whip finish. That should lock it on. The double guard work well too.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

cool pattern


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

here are a few


----------



## BobFLA (Feb 15, 2007)

Great looking pattern!
If I ever get any personal time, I'll tie some up.

Best regards
Bob


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Real nice RJ. Pretty good for a novice tier. Keep it up bro!!!


----------



## axe11924 (Jul 27, 2008)

Great Flys [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] my Buddie Capt. Honson Lau (from Miami as well) has some good Shrimp patterns for the Bay and Mingo. I'll put up a pic of one I tied in a different color for night dock fishing.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Benzo stops by from time to time... ;D We enjoy his posts!


----------



## axe11924 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah he keeps him self pretty busy lately. Pretty soon i'm going to have to start payin to fish with him ;D Just kidding buddie


----------

